# Lederverarbeitung Ab 150 Weiter?



## supermaik (28. August 2006)

Hi


Weiß einer wo man Lederverarbeitung weiter lern kann bin bei 150 von 150 weiß aber nicht wo man weiter geht    das man mehr machen kann.


----------



## Bulshark (28. August 2006)

hi,

bin auch 150 und komm nicht weiter.  Ich flieg hier  von einer station zur nächsten und finde überall  nen Leder oder Kürschnermeister aber niemand will mich weiterbilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2006)

Ab 150 Punkten muss man zum jeweiligen Fachmann der Fraktion.

Horde - Thunderbluff, Eine Wache nach dem Beruf fragen und der Mapflag folgen
Allianz - Darnassus, Eine Wache nach dem Beruf fragen und der Mapflag folgen


----------



## Bulshark (28. August 2006)

jawohl,  wunderbar...vielen dank auch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## supermaik (6. September 2006)

Und ab 225 geht es in Hinterland dann weiter.


----------



## Taaurus (13. Oktober 2006)

Für Hordler gehts ab Skill 225 nach Feralas ins Camp Mojache


----------



## PortaNigra (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi. ja bin auch bei 150 leder aber wo ist darnassus? wie kommich da hin? bin menschlicher schurke.


----------



## Roran (2. Dezember 2006)

Sry,
aber ich spiele nur HORDE und keinen ALLY.
Frag doch mal einen in der Stadt wo du gerade bist.

Oder schau mal hier.

World of Warcraft - Weltkarte

1 Minute mit Googel gesucht.


----------

